# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Cila është pija e juaj e preferuar?

## Disa



----------


## Albela

* nga kto qe ke nxjer ti ktu i bie te zgjedh ujin 
por te preferuar si pije kam veren dhe pikerisht veren roze*

----------


## gimche

*Pa dyshim Coca Cola*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Edmond.S

Sipas kesaj,nje 'orange juice' !

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> * nga kto qe ke nxjer ti ktu i bie te zgjedh ujin 
> por te preferuar si pije kam veren dhe pikerisht veren roze*


Po rakine e skraparit kur e paske lene?

----------


## Disa

Coca Cola dhe Fanta

----------


## Albela

> Po rakine e skraparit kur e paske lene?


*epo do te lija dhe ty me zgjedh ri
ndryshe çu pa do ngeleshe that ti*

----------


## alem_de

Zakonishte alkoolon nuk preferoj por nje Averna si koktel ose aperitiv nuk e rrefuzoj.

----------


## Infinite

Uje  :buzeqeshje: 

Dikur ka pas qene Vecchia Romagna po ahaaaaa, long time ago  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Infinite

ja ku e keni dhe me figure  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ujkus

me ate konjakun jame dhe une  dhe ponc me qumesht

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

* Uji Qumshti dhe ice tea.*

----------


## valdetshala

> ja ku e keni dhe me figure


Ehhh shume e kam pire dikur ketë viran!!!

----------


## illyrian rex

I kam tre pije te preferuara...
Birrat, birrat dhe.......birrat

----------


## [MaRiO]



----------


## stern

*

Cila eshte pija e juaj e preferuar?

Vera e kuqe*

----------


## Albela

> *
> 
> Cila eshte pija e juaj e preferuar?
> 
> Vera e kuqe*


*jo keq  un du rozen me shum*

----------


## Linda5

U me i nxjerr me foto un ktu se çfar pij,duhen 3 faqe te forumit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## stern

> U me i nxjerr me foto un ktu se çfar pij,duhen 3 faqe te forumit


*aman mi aman 
pa he njehere shpirti ta shohim se cfare shije ke?
Puc zemra*

----------


## Linda5

> *aman mi aman 
> pa he njehere shpirti ta shohim se cfare shije ke?
> Puc zemra*


Whisky....gute qualität


Weinbrand....gute qualität



Vere te kuqe ....gute qualität(trocken)



Rakin dhe birren nuk para i pelqej ,por nganjiher e pij vetem nji gote 

Do me per Belulin : D

Puc edhe un zemra : )

----------

